# Carp ponds and lakes in SW ohio



## TurtleJugger

Hey everyone! 

I'm new to carp fishing and this is my first year carping. Not asking for your honey holes but does anyone know any ponds or lakes in SW ohio that hold a lot of carp? I caught a few this year and love it! I wanna chance at a lot more commons and mirror carp. Can someone point me in the right direction? I live in Clermont county and was hoping to find some good swims around here.

Here's some pics of the carp I've caught this year so far


----------



## cwcarper

Just about anywhere there's water, there'll be carp to catch. I grew up in Williamsburg and fished East Fork and Stonelick Lakes a lot for carp. The spillway and river below East Fork is usually loaded with carp. Cowan is a bit further and it seems to have larger than average fish - but depending on when and where you fish it can be tough to get a bite at times.


----------



## TimJC

I've caught loads of carp and buffalo during the spawn (mid/late May) at the East Fork boat ramp off Twin Bridges Road. Most of the fish were under 10 pounds, but I haven't been there in a few years, so things could have changed with the carp population.


----------



## TurtleJugger

Heading to a secluded strip mine pond in scioto county that holds hundreds of carp. My buddie caught a 20lb common out of it years ago. I'm going with 20 pound line on my catfish poles. Also my hair rig leaders are braid. What kinda braid should I use? Any tips? Should I use smaller hooks or larger ones? Been having a problem with bluegill


----------



## jarhead70usmc

A great Carp lake is located in Southwest Ohio called Grant Lake near Mt Orab 240 acres loaded with carp take plenty WHEATIES and STRAWBERRY JELLO to make a dough ball with and get ready for a boat load of fun


----------



## dstiner86

Going off topic here but just wanted to say those look like some nice carp!. Hoping to get into a little carp fishing this year, caught a good 10 pounder last year while cat fishing and man the strength on those suckers! Needless to say I was impressed and looking to truly tackle them sometime.. gonna be subscribing to this so if I ever do go out I might be ready with some general knowledge on what to do. ... oh and one quick question (that might help you too).. ive seen videos of carping with a bobber and letting the bait lay on the bottom... whats the ideal method? Or most producing one? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Alex_Combs

I have one rod spooled with 12 lb test and the other with 17lb.

As far as hooks, always use a a size 2 or size 4.


----------



## Alex_Combs

And with braid for hairs, I use 65lb Pline. 
This is the first braid I've used that doesn't tangle too much. 
So it's not bad! I've found that heavier braids work better.


----------



## GMR_Guy

dstiner86 said:


> Going off topic here but just wanted to say those look like some nice carp!. Hoping to get into a little carp fishing this year, caught a good 10 pounder last year while cat fishing and man the strength on those suckers! Needless to say I was impressed and looking to truly tackle them sometime.. gonna be subscribing to this so if I ever do go out I might be ready with some general knowledge on what to do. ... oh and one quick question (that might help you too).. ive seen videos of carping with a bobber and letting the bait lay on the bottom... whats the ideal method? Or most producing one?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


BottomBouncer provided some excellent advice in the following thread:

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=253812


----------



## dstiner86

Awesome thanks gmr guy going to have to subscribe to that thread and give it a read sometime! Appreciate the lead! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TurtleJugger

Thanks a lot. I've been doing a lot of that. What knots are best? My simple clinch breaks sometimes.


----------



## GMR_Guy

I used to use the clinch knot, but converted over to the palomar knot at least 25 years ago. It is a very efficient knot (it doesn't weaken your line too much) and it never slips. It is simple to tie. The palomar knot is my favorite knot for all types of line and it is a necessity if you are using braided line such as Power Pro. 

This video does a good job of showing how to tie the palomar knot:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmXigW2xRCg[/ame]

I would add that it is always good to lubricate a know with saliva or water to help tighten it up all the way. And always tighten your know slowly. Monofilament, and similar types of line, can be weakened by heat due to friction, so lubricate and tighten slowly.


----------

